# Found this today on my lunch break.



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 13, 2016)

Found this on my lunch break and the guy wants tools to trade for the bike. I have plenty of tools. 

Not to familiar with this but I do want a sharp road bike like I had back in highschool. Its in a really tight spot. I cant get a full shot of the bike. I will pull it out of the place tomorrow. If its worth building it I pick it up. Im not concerned about resale I want to ride it.

Looks a lot like a Le Tour
Schwinn499 will know lol!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2016)

There were a few models that were offered in full chrome and the 78 Super Le Tour 12.2 was one of them. From the pics I see it has the side pull calipers, Shimano derailleur and not sure if that rear hub was considered a high flange.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, looks like a SLT 12.2. Someone swapped out at least the rear wheel, cant tell on the front from the photos. Definitely a fun and flashy bike with the chrome.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2016)

ask Rosenbladt if someone stole his bike......


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 15, 2016)

So.....?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> There were a few models that were offered in full chrome and the 78 Super Le Tour 12.2 was one of them. From the pics I see it has the side pull calipers, Shimano derailleur and not sure if that rear hub was considered a high flange.




dang! $50 added for full chrome frame...what was the base price?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> dang! $50 added for full chrome frame...what was the base price?




It was only $265 plus tax, title, license, dealer prep and any additions. 

"X-tra Lite" series 10 speed. Imported. Down tube shifters. 38 to 100 gear range. Shimano 600 rear derailleur. Shimano 60 front derailleur. Alloy cotterless crank set. Chrome-moly lugged frame with double butted top and down tubes. Chrome tipped tubular fork. Alloy stem and road racing handlebars. Round head badge. Name on top tube. Side pull Compe G brakes without suicide levers. Quick release hubs. Alloy rims. colors were Scarlet, Silver Mist, Black, and full chrome ($50.00 extra -- different model numbers). Frame sizes men’s 19", 21", 23", 25". *$264.95*. Optional thorn-resistant tubes, $6.50.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 15, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> dang! $50 added for full chrome frame...what was the base price?



That was my reaction too! Almost a fifth of the price of the bike just for chrome. Bike was already over $1,000 in todays monies.


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 15, 2016)

CHROME will get you home


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 20, 2016)

Because it's chrome; it will be heavier to ride... better work-out when you ride. Vinegar soak the rough, rusty spots [to 48 hours], brass brush, soap & water; dry; seal with good wax. The aluminum rim is not durable unless riding surface is total smooth.... I've acquired many a new Mt. Bike from the junk truck with an aluminum rim bent in a figure '8'. Nice score... just don't give him any of your 5/16" drive snap-on sockets/or/handles!


----------

